# Look what happened to me



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I was knitting away happily this afternoon and all of a sudden I came to a join, the wool had been joined but not with the same colour as I was using. This is a brand new ball of wool it hadn't been used before, there is about 1 yard of this other colour and then it is joined again with the original wool. I have been knitting for 43 years and have never seen this in a NEW ball of wool before. I unwound the rest of the ball just to make sure that it hadn't happened somewhere else.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

wow
that is odd
never heard of that happening


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Never experienced that before....seems most strange.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow! I have never seen this either.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

That is new to me also,a long time knitter and never seen that before.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Whoa! I've been knitting for over 40 years and have never seen that either. Not good.


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

Somebody must have thought it was April Fool's day.


----------



## bethany02 (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow that is stange


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

I actually saw this myself in a skein of sock wool just a couple of weeks ago. The "odd" yarn was only about a yard long, and in a color that _almost_ matched the skein (which was self-striping) but upon closer inspection was clearly not part of the colorway of the skein. I'm not sure what the point of sticking a short piece of odd yarn into the middle of a skein is.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

I, too, have never seen this, but in this day of "dumbth" it shouldn't be surprising, I guess. If possible, the yarn should be returned, or at least the maker told about it. This is certainly unacceptable quality control.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

That's really weird. My "curious" would make me check the label on the skein and see where this yarn came from. I was surprised to see my favorite yarn comes from Turkey! It's Red Heart Designer Sport. I wonder if it's some sort of "statement" we're not aware of?


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I would be so upset. I just spent over $40 on some sock yarn (way more than I usually do) as a splurge to knit a shawl. The first skein, which is 400 yrds (BUT STILL) had 2 joins. So now before every row I have to unwind enough to make sure I can finish the row. It is self striping with long repeats so it would be noticeable (to me at least) if you started up with a totally different color. At that price I had hoped for better!


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

I would call that company and send them that picture. They should do something to try and make it right with you. I would be so hurt that who ever did that didn't care about who had spent their hard earned money to buy that. Let alone all the time put into making something with it.


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow that is so very strange, and kind of funny. If you had some time I would let the company know.


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

I think you should send the photo to the manufacturer and tell them the problem. If they are a good company and want to keep your custom they will usually do something about it and you may get your money back or at least a voucher for more yarn. Best of luck with your query.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Only other thing is it could have been the "temporary yarn" used to thread the spinner, winder, or whatever it's called in the factory, to get the good stuff through the machine and into a ball.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I have sent the Photo to the company that I ordered the wool from, so now I will see what their answer or explaination is. I just joined the correct colours and continued knitting, but I was shocked when I first saw this.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> Only other thing is it could have been the "temporary yarn" used to thread the spinner, winder, or whatever it's called in the factory, to get the good stuff through the machine and into a ball.


That's what I was thinking... some sort of manufacturing process gone wrong. Perhaps some person has the job of removing that orange piece for every run of yarn and he forgot this time..... something like that. Very odd...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Stablebummom said:
> 
> 
> > Only other thing is it could have been the "temporary yarn" used to thread the spinner, winder, or whatever it's called in the factory, to get the good stuff through the machine and into a ball.
> ...


Colour-blind yarn company employee? Head down and texting instead of watching the boring run of yarn?

Given a choice, I'd bet on texting.

58 years of buying my own yarn, and I've never see the like before now.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Never seen that happen before,something to watch out for. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Never heard of that happening before


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

I would advise the shop owner where you purchased the wool from, as well as email the company, not good.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Stablebummom said:
> 
> 
> > Only other thing is it could have been the "temporary yarn" used to thread the spinner, winder, or whatever it's called in the factory, to get the good stuff through the machine and into a ball.
> ...


Someone's first day on the job?? I've never seen anything like this before!! (Maybe you got the "Mystery Skein" and won a prize!!  )


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I hope you complain to the company, I've never heard of that before.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

I had a ball of multicolored yarn that had a large lenght of about 6 feet that was just plain white. I cut it out and continued but I was annoyed. I thought about contacting the company and did not. Now I think I should have done what you have done, photographed it and sent it to the company. It will be interesting to see if you get a response. I had never seen this before either.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm glad you were knitting happily and hope you continued to do so. That is a beautiful item. What is it?


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Southerngirl if are talking about my avitar, it is a sushi scarf, very popular with friends and family, I have made several this year and each a bit different. PM if you if you want to know more.


----------



## redwing28 (Jun 21, 2012)

Dito to all said before, Hope you get it fixed, they should send you some more wool to compensate you.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Stablebummom said:
> ...


Texting: 'lst dy job vry eezi board alredi wht u up to'..... ?????


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

I wonder if the person in charge of winding the balls was just having a quiet day and decided to be liven things up!!!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

The Item that I am knitting is the Queen Silvia Shawl from the Knitted Lace of Estonia book by Nancy Bush. I am knitting it for my Mother for Christmas.


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


That is soo funny! But probably very true.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

That is odd. Never seen that before. What does annoy me is when you suddenly come across a knot in the middle of the yarn. This only used to happen on cheap wool but lately it's been on dearer. Think we should all start to complain a bit more


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Woww heard lots of things, knots, double knots, broken but another colour, NEVER. Hummmm, funny but not for you. Good luck in your beautiful project :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I would definitly contact the company. Hidden flaws are never acceptable.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

flitri said:


> The Item that I am knitting is the Queen Silvia Shawl from the Knitted Lace of Estonia book by Nancy Bush. I am knitting it for my Mother for Christmas.


I am currently knitting the Crown Prince from that same book! Don't you just love doing those knupps? I have already decided to do another shawl when I finish the Crown Prince...I love the style that Nancy presents in her books.

Dragonflylace


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

If the yarn was a recent purchase I would get in touch with the company via e-mail and send a pic to them with a complaint.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I will be doing the Crown Prince next for myself, these shawls are for us to wear to my sons wedding next year in August, it will still be a bit chilly here then and I wanted something fine and lacy for us to wear over our outfits that we have chosen.


dragonflylace said:


> flitri said:
> 
> 
> > The Item that I am knitting is the Queen Silvia Shawl from the Knitted Lace of Estonia book by Nancy Bush. I am knitting it for my Mother for Christmas.
> ...


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Email or write the company- ASAP!


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

I have never seen or even heard of this before. Thanks for the note. I would tell the place where I bought the yarn just to let them know.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

flitri said:


> I will be doing the Crown Prince next for myself, these shawls are for us to wear to my sons wedding next year in August, it will still be a bit chilly here then and I wanted something fine and lacy for us to wear over our outfits that we have chosen.
> 
> 
> dragonflylace said:
> ...


I think that it will be lovely. Best of luck in completing them. I know that each stitch is a labor of love. All of the shawls in this book would be worthy of a wedding.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes i also think you should let the manufacturer know about this.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

have never seen that. I have found at times, short little pieces of other colors spun with the yarn i was using, where I had to cut it out and then rejoin. In my case, I suppose other bits of yarn can get caught in the machines. it yours was handspun, it could have been a 'leader' used to start the spinning process.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

this is just a guess from watching "How its Made" on TV.
when making the ball of yarn, they came to then end of a
"run" and connected a new "run" using the odd colored yarn to connect the two yarn "runs.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Write the company and send a photo. I'm sure you'll get a lovely coupon for some free yarn.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Can't wait to hear what the company has to say.


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

That IS a new one!


----------



## salsalady (Jan 25, 2011)

i had this happen with the Bernat baby jacquard. there was yellow mixed in with the orange floral. i was knitting doll clothes so it was ok good thing it wasnt real things Lorene


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

silvercharms, now THAT is funny!

For some odd reason, this reminds me of a fabric purchase I made at our local Wal Mart a few years ago (back when they still carried fabric!)

There was no one in the fabric department to cut the fleece that I wanted to purchase for a blanket. After waiting for awhile for someone to appear, DH went to ask them to page someone and a young girl came to cut the fabric for me.

I told her I wanted 2 yards. She measured out one yard and picked up her scissors and started to cut the fleece. I said, "WAIT! What are you doing?"

She replied, "Well, you wanted 2 yards. I was going to cut this yard and then cut you another yard...."

Really? Obviously people who are not familiar with the purpose of a craft item shouldn't be working in that department....or, in my case, subbing in that department. It hacked me off at the time, since I had waited forever, but it's a funny story now. ;-)



silvercharms said:


> Texting: 'lst dy job vry eezi board alredi wht u up to'..... ?????


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

This should not happen, and I hope that you contact the manufacturer and they do compensate for the problem. 

For the rest of us, I know many find it tedious, boring, or unnecessary to ball our yarn before beginning a project. But this is a fine example where it pays off to do so.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

you should definately forward this picture to the wool manufacturers. they need to know about it and apoligise.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Maybe that's their way of letting you know way ahead that you have a join coming up? I've never seen it before either, but there's lots of stuff I've never seen.... :- )


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

We keep finding these annoying aberrations in our yarn that come up from time to time. It is clearly a quality control issue. Have to wonder if the yarn industry is more mechanized than before--wouldn't be surprising at all. Also, if people working the machines are overworked/underpaid and too damn tired, I can see them reaching for a stray yarn and just leaving it in the skein. The Who-cares syndrome at work.
It could also be a machine glitch--dont know how these winding machines are set up.


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Not only should you send a copy of the picture but keep a copy for yourself in case you have to prove further.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks to me like someone had to rethread a machine and used the odd color as a waste yarn.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well the only thing that pops into my head is 
" Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" maybe you found the golden ticket and get free yarn for life...

I would contact the manufacturer and let them know of what you found.. maybe it was a mill end and they didn't label it right...


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

I agree w/littlemissxmas. Try their web site for Customer Service Dept. You'll probably be sent another skein w/o having to return orig. if they rec. photo and label pic. Very pretty shawl you are working on :wink:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I have never seen this either. What a crazy thing. Hope you contact the company that made the ball of yarn. They may have someone color blind working the line and not know it.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

I am sorry this happened to you.
I know how upset you must be.
This happens to me with fabric. They use a "zipper" zig zag stitching to join the next yardage onto the bolt.
Sometimes the join is so perfect, you can't tell until you turn it to the wrong side.
Very disappointing.Mary


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, it is so fortunate that the color didn't bleed onto your white!! ..or did it?...


----------



## Janiceknit (Jan 23, 2012)

I bought some mill end cotton yarn and had that. However, I could see from the outside that I was going to have another color so I was prepared for it. I wonder if a no-brain machine did that.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I had that happen once with some yarn I bought at Big Lots. I figured - Big Lots what do I expect, but that looks like nice yarn.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't get that! How could anyone not see the difference? Never seen this or even heard of this before!


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

It could be a defect in the yarn ,how odd.


----------



## hawknest71 (Feb 16, 2011)

Happened to my mother when she was knitting a top-down fisherman's sweater and we didn't discover it until the sweater was finished. Had to rip about 9 inches of the body and discovered knots on both ends of the "wrong" yarn. What a mess.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

I have never ran into to that, but for some reason I am not really surprised.
You don't suppose that, that is a way to "cheat" and make the yarn come out the right yardage? So many ounces, so many yards.
If we stick a little of another color here and there, we can get away with it?
Just wondering.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Maybe you got the one with the prize! LIke find the package of M&Ms with the purple M&M and win a prize.


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow never seen that too bad!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I would definitely alert the company. If no one ever complained about anything they got that was wrong then the companies would just keep making mistakes.
Not just the yarn companies, I mean everything.


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi flitri

I worked for a knitting/dye house way back in the 60's when these mfg. plants were in full gear.
The explaination that I can give you is, in the course of knitting or making this yarn, another knittng machine nearby was probaby knitting the red and somehow managed to get attached of the original color. The knitter runnng the machine should have noticed it and stopped it....but thru neglect or indifference, he (usually all men)just let it go, hence you got that piece of red mixed in.

The other thing is, once the yarn is knitted and colored, there was a "percher"whose job it was to inspect the yarn..
apparently again, he was neglectful and just let it pass thru Quality Control. 

Also, sometimes you could have a differet color thread running thru the knitting... this is cause by "floor dirt"..Again, this should be picked up by the percher in Quality Control. 

With all these yarns and farics now being mfg. in Asia, China, etc. I don't think their Quality Control is not as
stringent as it was/is in the USA...(gulp)

This is the only explanation I can offer as to how you got the red section in your yarn

I learned a lot working at the dye house. I loved to roam around and see all the beautiful colors being dyed...I always knew what colors would be coming up each season before it hit the market..
But, alas, all is gone now....(sob)

Shirl's Purls


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I would assume it is the machines lead into the yarn change so not to waste good yarn on the machine good yarn is worth money the smaller kind seen isn't as valuable to the co.I am am making an assumption on this. yarn may have broken and to re thread or what ever they do they used this smaller finer yarn. I also did not read all 5 pages of answers either


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

I wouldn't be polite about it at all. I would demand the store and the company replace the yarn and I'd want some compensation, too. If the store blew me off, I'd get loud. (Yes, I understand it is the company's fault, not the store's. But it is the store's fault for carrying this faulty brand.) "Knitting Rage".


----------



## Nanabee26 (Mar 23, 2011)

It likely was used as a 'leader' by the manufacturer to feed the yarn into winder and should not have been 'joined' to the original yarn.

BTW, the shawl (?) you are knitting is lovely. I used the same pattern many years ago to knit my first big project...a full sized bedspread in cornflower blue. I'm still using it today.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

djones5252 said:


> silvercharms, now THAT is funny!
> 
> For some odd reason, this reminds me of a fabric purchase I made at our local Wal Mart a few years ago (back when they still carried fabric!)
> 
> ...


I guess it's a good thing you didn't ask for 6 feet of the fabric. . . LOL


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Can you share what name brand yarn this is that has the red yarn in it? 
Also please let us know what the store,company has to say about this issue.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have had skeins where yarn was joined but never a completely different color....especially such contrasting colors!
I agree with those suggesting you contact the company. 
More than likely it was just human or machine error, but if the company isn't aware there was a problem they have no way of fixing it.


----------



## doodlebugmlh (Sep 23, 2012)

Call the company and they will replace the yarn.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I've run across a lot of yarn lately that has a knot tied in it to join. I always have to fix it. One skein I had was tied in four places. I won't buy any more of that yarn.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

That is so weird! I've never had that happen to me.

Hazel


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

wow I never had this happen to me - I have had knots, and yarn barf but not a completely different color.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

stotter said:


> Wow that is so very strange, and kind of funny. If you had some time I would let the company know.


I, too, would let the company know...I would probably be aggravated at first, but then would find it funny as well....


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I've never seen that yet, either. What a shocker that must have been. At least they had the good sense to make it a color you would notice before using. I would definitely call the manufacturer and let them know, or better yet send an email with a picture attached of the intruding yarn. They should do something for you such as more yarn or a voucher toward your next purchase. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Nope, not see that before, and I have been knitting for over 64 years. Way back, when I was 18 I got a skein of Red Heart nylon and wool yarn that I was making my dad a pair of socks with that had a dye lot change. It was black yarn and the second end of it had more redish yarn than the first part. My mom told me I was always to check the dye lot, showed her that I did. It was down on the toe area of socks, but it still mattered to both of us. but this yard long piece, they must have needed a connection piece.


----------



## ReneeMadeIt (Oct 10, 2011)

That's a beautiful pattern. What are you making?


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I have seen this before in the yarn that Big Lots sells. Those are all millends though.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

dachsmom said:


> I would be so upset. I just spent over $40 on some sock yarn (way more than I usually do) as a splurge to knit a shawl. The first skein, which is 400 yrds (BUT STILL) had 2 joins. So now before every row I have to unwind enough to make sure I can finish the row. It is self striping with long repeats so it would be noticeable (to me at least) if you started up with a totally different color. At that price I had hoped for better!


Did you call the company and complain? They should certainly recompense you!!


----------



## jwilderj (Aug 28, 2012)

The red yarn is a marker to let someone know that is the emd of the yarn. When they added the correct yarn the red marker should have been removed.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

jwilderj said:


> The red yarn is a marker to let someone know that is the emd of the yarn. When they added the correct yarn the red marker should have been removed.


That's nice to know especially since it seems most of us have never had that experience. Thank you!!


----------



## Debbie0406 (Jul 28, 2012)

I was using Caron Simply Soft Eco yarn to make an afghan. 4 times in the same skein of yarn I had long sections where the yarn wasn't twisted. It was just a big mess of fuzzy unraveled yarn. This happened in 3 skeins in a row. I had bought 21 skeins for this afghan. I contacted them about it and they sent me 9 skeins of yarn. Granted it wasn't the same color as I was using but I already have plans for it because I love that yarn. It's extremely soft and warm.


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

I have never had this happen before. I have had knots in costly yarns, and that was very upsetting too. I would call the company and tell them if you can. Maybe they will give you a replacement.



flitri said:


> I was knitting away happily this afternoon and all of a sudden I came to a join, the wool had been joined but not with the same colour as I was using. This is a brand new ball of wool it hadn't been used before, there is about 1 yard of this other colour and then it is joined again with the original wool. I have been knitting for 43 years and have never seen this in a NEW ball of wool before. I unwound the rest of the ball just to make sure that it hadn't happened somewhere else.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Crazy!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Mystikerin said:


> wow I never had this happen to me - I have had knots, and yarn barf but not a completely different color.


Me either!


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Looking on the bright side -

Perhaps it means you are the lucky finder and have won a prize


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

flitri said:


> I was knitting away happily this afternoon and all of a sudden I came to a join, the wool had been joined but not with the same colour as I was using. This is a brand new ball of wool it hadn't been used before, there is about 1 yard of this other colour and then it is joined again with the original wool. I have been knitting for 43 years and have never seen this in a NEW ball of wool before. I unwound the rest of the ball just to make sure that it hadn't happened somewhere else.


Nice pattern what are you making? Be sure to email the company with that picture.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Never happened to me either.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> wow
> that is odd
> never heard of that happening


me either..


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

50 years of knitting and I have never ran in to this.Crazy


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Someone used half of it and used old yarn to pad the center of it then wrapped what they didnt use around the old stuff and returned it! But that would be hard if it was wrapped just like all the other brand new ones


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

I would love to get the pattern of the shawl which you are knitting. No I have never encountered a different color yarn attached to the right one. The shawl is beautiful. 
YasminaB


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow that is intersting, never heard or seen it before


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I had a skein of sock yarn with a join, and the join was another dye lot. It looked like I was dumb enough after all these years doing fiber art, not to make sure about the dye lot. The yarn company made it good on my yarn, and replaced it with 3 new balls. I only started with 2. Now I have one ball left over. Should I buy another one and make mismatched socks again?


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have only seen that with mill end yarn, but not in years.


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

Never saw this before.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hope the company fixes this for you.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I agree with Stablemom. The original yarn may have broken in the spinning machinery and they used scrap yarn as a leader to rethread the yarn. I worked for a company that manufactured electrical cable and they used scrap wire as a lead to thread the extrusion machines when there was a break. I'm sure they usually cut out the scrap and rejoin the good yarn with one of those knots we find in a skein. This time somebody forgot or skipped that step, was in a hurry I suppose.



Stablebummom said:


> Only other thing is it could have been the "temporary yarn" used to thread the spinner, winder, or whatever it's called in the factory, to get the good stuff through the machine and into a ball.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! That's really beat up!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Having worked in factory settings I can tell you that boredome makes you do really stupid things. I worked in a place that made ladies panties. My job was to sew the elastic to the legs. You have miles of elastic with panties attached. Another girl takes her scissors and seperates them into individual items before they go to the next station of operation. 8 hours a day of repetative motion fried my brain, so one day I brought a toy mouse to work. I sewed the tail into the space between the panties and waited for Susie to find it. Her screams were heard over the whirring of the machines and I picked up my pink slip at 5 pm.

Some folks have no sense of humor!

Letting your boredom affect the customer is not acceptable. Just my long winded way of saying one of the people at the yarn works may have been bored.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow, that is really odd. Someone messed up in the factory! I would write and tell them about the problem. Do you suppose the yarn is the same lot #? If they mess this up how much more is messed up?

The work is wonderful. You did a great job. on the project.    :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Something similar happened to me in a ball with long swales of different colours, shading lighter and darker. The knot was in the blue shading and the yarn after the knot was green, but at least it was the darker less noticable shades of each colour and definitely a different part of the colour way. I was not amused! I am knitting a wingspan shawlette with it. :? :? :?


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I really enjoy reading these posts also, but am very disappointed in the language just used. :-( Very poor taste.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I've come to joins in wool as probably a lot of others have, but never to find a different colour - I think I'd go back to shop where I bought it from to see what they had to say and perhaps get another ball of wool


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

how weird


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

I have noticed that a several brands of yarn are coming out of Turkey including that which has Vanna White's name on it!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Just an update, i have had emails from the store where I bought the wool and they are going to reimburse me for that ball. I emailed them in the beginning and sent them the Pic., Even though it happened I am happy with the outcome.


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

flitri said:


> I have sent the Photo to the company that I ordered the wool from, so now I will see what their answer or explaination is. I just joined the correct colours and continued knitting, but I was shocked when I first saw this.


Hopefully you'll get a positive response! How weird.


----------

